# Shell Vacation Club fees



## loosefeet (Mar 17, 2013)

Considering Shell.  I would like to use for a short 1-2 day stay in SF, host family in Napa, and longer stays in Hawaii once in awhile.  I am needing to know the fees:
1). Are there fees to make reservations?  How about to change/cancel?
2)  are there housekeeping fees?
3). Guest fees?
4). Any fees, in other words, than the maintainence and club fees?

Also, what anniversary month is better?  Earlier in year or later?  Seems to be an issue, but not sure what the difference makes-I think in making reservations.


----------



## Picker57 (Mar 18, 2013)

You're granted two transactions per year (anything within the same 24-hr period is considered one transaction), then they're $25 each by phone, $17 online.  Unlimited transactions if you're an "Elite" member.  I don't think there are guest fees, but I could be mistaken.  Our anniversary date is Oct. 1, and I really would prefer it to be earlier in the year. We've paid our 2013 maintenance fees in Dec.,  but don't have the points until much later.  This is a factor if needing to borrow points from the following year.

All in all, we like Shell, though weekend points seem pricey. 

             ------------Zach


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 18, 2013)

There are housekeeping fees, too.  With our 12K points, we get six of them.  Short stays can eat through those free ones quickly:

TRANSACTION FEES

FEE

Reservation*

$25

Cancellation*

$25

Banking

$25

Online Transaction Fee

$17.50

SVCLifeStyles**	
$5

Borrowing

N/C

Sharing

N/C

*Including SVC Resorts, SVC Collections and if eligible, SVCLifeStyles
**Applicable for SVCLifeStyles transactions.


HOUSEKEEPING FEES

Number of Points in Membership

Number of Housekeepings Included

0 to 5,999	2 per Membership
6,000 to 11,999	4 per Membership
12,000 or Greater	6 per Membership
SVC Elite® Member	unlimited housekeeping
HOME CLUB

Hotel/Studio/
Studio Loft

1Bedroom/
1 Bedroom Deluxe

2 Bedroom

3 Bedroom

Americana

$37

$47

$69*

N/A

Hawaii

$53

$74

$95

$116

Pacific (CAD)

$58

$58

N/A

N/A

West

$37

$42

$53

$69

AFFILIATED RESORT

Hotel/Studio/
Studio Loft

1Bedroom/
1 Bedroom Deluxe

2 Bedroom

3 Bedroom

Carriage Hills Resort / Carriage Ridge Resort (CAD)

$42

$58

$79

N/A

Harbor Vacations Club

N/A

$47

$47

N/A

Plaza Pelicanos Grand Beach Resort

N/A

N/A

N/A

N/A

Sunset Plaza Beach Resort & Spa

N/A

N/A

N/A

N/A

*2BR Deluxe fee is $100
Note: Fees are subject to change without notice. All funds in USD unless otherwise noted.

1-877-SHELL-10 / asktheclub@shellvacationsclub.com


----------



## loosefeet (Mar 18, 2013)

Many thanks!  It's the fees that will probably keep me from purchasing--even though the MFs may be fairly reasonable for what you get, you may need to add on $70-$100 in fees to make a 1-2 night reservation (fee to make the reservation, then to change my mind and cancel, rebook, then housekeeping)--so lots of money just to use the account.  This information really helps.  I also own HGVC, and have to pay to make reservations (which I don't like).  I must say, WorldMark has spoiled me--no fee to make reservations, cancel or change, and I lucked out in finding a no-housekeeping account resale--so I pay just the MF for my stays, which I think is the right fee structure.  I'll keep considering Shell--hard to not want to have access to their system for us.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 18, 2013)

As you already own TSs, you know these are NOT hotel rooms or a motel lifestyles. 

Doing a 3 day weekend or a midweek getaway for 2 nights, is still doable. Some of the Shell locations are VERY good.

But if your goal is a Saturday night, you should look at booking 14 days out for less points.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 18, 2013)

I didn't know if that copy/ paste was good enough to read or not.  The HK fees are based on unit size,,  and if you book hotel units, it's only $37 in CA.

The thing with Shell is that the more points you own, the less expensive it is to use the points.  My points are cheaper than most, because we own 12K.   

And weekends are outrageously high points.  A five-night stay in prime summer, Sun-Thurs is only 1,500 points at Peacock Suites, 1 bed.  The weekend is a whopping 1,050 for the two nights. All of the resorts are pointed that way.  

San Francisco is pointed very high.  It's around $1,000 for me to stay one week at The Donatello, but it's still a better deal than renting a hotel room.  I also know the quality of our stay is going to be exceptional with a Shell stay.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Mar 18, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> And weekends are outrageously high points.  A five-night stay in prime summer, Sun-Thurs is only 1,500 points at Peacock Suites, 1 bed.  The weekend is a whopping 1,050 for the two nights. All of the resorts are pointed that way.



I've considered Shell for us using this mid-week strategy at the Ontario resorts and perhaps Crotched Mountain or Fox Hunt.  Has any Shell owner stayed at these two resorts and are they up to Shell's west-coast standards?


----------



## 55plus (Mar 18, 2013)

Didn't Wyndham Vacation Resorts buy Shell Vacation Club? If they did you CAN count on all those fees increase to a ridiculous amount. Wyndham leads the industry in taking your money...


----------



## loosefeet (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes, they did buy them--which is one reason I wanted to know the current fee structure, as Wyndham has a fee for everything.  I am not trusting they will stay with the current Shell fees, but increase them as much as they can.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 18, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> Didn't Wyndham Vacation Resorts buy Shell Vacation Club? If they did you CAN count on all those fees increase to a ridiculous amount. Wyndham leads the industry in taking your money...



I am in process of acquiring some Shell points and am not enthused about the nickel and dime fees.  I am skeptical that the fees will increase substantially, since these nuisance fees are already in place and rather substantive.  Well maybe the transfer fees might increase.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 18, 2013)

One less obvious benefit of Shell, which I am beginning to use a bit, is the II connection.  Excellent trading power.  

I tested Shell trading power: 

Deposited 4,500 points into Shell ($900 cost, give or take in MF's) 

Deposited 2 bedroom Sheraton Broadway Plantation (similar MF's)

I entered an identical request into both.  The Shell matched, and the Starwood did not.  It was a KAA (Westin Ka'anapali) 2 bedroom 6/9/2013.  It came through, and I was surprised.  Starwood preference didn't work, and there was no bulk banking of Westin Maui weeks.  Don't know why I got it so quickly, either.  Took a few weeks.  

I also matched to a hotel unit at a Marriott for March.  I know it's not significant to a Marriott owner, but the week matched about a month ahead, I never saw it as a Marriott owner (where was the Marriott preference?), and the total cost for a last-minute hotel room: 500 points, or $100 + exchange fee.  $249 for a week at a Marriott?  I would love a deal like that. I will take advantage of that in about two years, when Rick retires from the fire department.  

Still disappointed to lose RCI with my Shell, but II is working out okay.


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 19, 2013)

Maple_Leaf said:


> I've considered Shell for us using this mid-week strategy at the Ontario resorts and perhaps Crotched Mountain or Fox Hunt.  Has any Shell owner stayed at these two resorts and are they up to Shell's west-coast standards?



We stayed at Crotched Mountain in May a couple years back.  The units are quite nice but the location is very "get away from it all".  There are some small towns to antique in etc but really even a grocery store is a ways away.  During summer there is a golf course and swimming pool.  In winter there is a small ski resort.

If you are wanting to get away, walk, read a book, etc it's a great location.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 19, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> One less obvious benefit of Shell, which I am beginning to use a bit, is the II connection.  Excellent trading power.
> 
> I tested Shell trading power:
> 
> ...



So can a 500 point deposit ever get you a 2BR if it was last minute, or are there set minimums for number of points to pull a 2BR, no matter when the deposit and search is performed?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 19, 2013)

No 2 bedrooms for any resort are 500 points.  The hotel/ studio units can absolutely be that low, so if you can accept a studio/ hotel unit, you can travel very cheaply.

Currently, there are nine check-in dates for May at Marriott's Cypress Harbour, one of my absolute favorite resorts in Orlando, are 2,225 points each, which is 50% less than the 4,500 points they are regularly.  

Every point amount is based on II's TDI, so 4,500 points is a 2 bed red week in high demand time.


----------



## comicbookman (Mar 21, 2013)

loosefeet said:


> Yes, they did buy them--which is one reason I wanted to know the current fee structure, as Wyndham has a fee for everything.  I am not trusting they will stay with the current Shell fees, but increase them as much as they can.



Actually wyndham has less fees than shell at the moment.  No reservation or cancel fee, and you usually have enough housekeeping credits.  Wyndham does have a high guest fee, but if you use your own points, you never have to pay it.  Where wyndham hits you is things like parking fees at several of the resorts.


----------



## presley (Apr 10, 2013)

2 more Qs.

I don't see a fee for guest certificate.  Can I easily change the check in name later without a fee?

I may need to deposit some points into II since they expire in a couple months and I past the rescue date.  If I wait until just before they expire vs depositing them now, does that give me a little extra time?  2 years from Shell expiration or 2 years from date of deposit?


----------



## CatLovers (Apr 10, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> One less obvious benefit of Shell, which I am beginning to use a bit, is the II connection.  Excellent trading power.



I have to agree with this statement.  I am finding that my Shell points are pulling excellent trades in II, several that my buddy cannot see with a Marriott.  Not sure what his unit size is or how far out he deposited, but just thought I'd offer it up as a data point for the discussion.


----------



## Picker57 (Apr 11, 2013)

*That's nice to hear, and maybe I won't begrudge the SVC points I have to bank with I.I.  We never had a lot of luck getting good exchanges when SVC was with RCI.  Is it different now?  What do you mean by 'excellent trades'?  Are you getting into better places?  Are they finding places  more quickly? Are there other "perks" associated with SVC points deposits?  We've stuck mostly with Shell properties, and still trying to learn how to get best advantage out of the system, so any tips are greatly appreciated. 

          ------Zach* 


CatLovers said:


> I have to agree with this statement.  I am finding that my Shell points are pulling excellent trades in II, several that my buddy cannot see with a Marriott.  Not sure what his unit size is or how far out he deposited, but just thought I'd offer it up as a data point for the discussion.


----------



## presley (Apr 11, 2013)

Picker57 said:


> *That's nice to hear, and maybe I won't begrudge the SVC points I have to bank with I.I.  We never had a lot of luck getting good exchanges when SVC was with RCI.  Is it different now?  What do you mean by 'excellent trades'?  Are you getting into better places?  Are they finding places  more quickly? Are there other "perks" associated with SVC points deposits?  We've stuck mostly with Shell properties, and still trying to learn how to get best advantage out of the system, so any tips are greatly appreciated.
> 
> ------Zach*



Brand new to this, but in my fooling around with the system, I see that I can get any of the Palm desert Marriotts for the rest of this year.  That was a pleasant surprise because that was something I considered buying in the past.  I haven't seen much else in my travel dates, but if I use my Shell for Shell properties and Palm Desert only, that will be good enough for me.  

Shell seems to have an advantage because it trades for specific point amounts depending on size of unit.  It is similar to how WM and HGVC trade in RCI.


----------



## Picker57 (Apr 11, 2013)

*That's awesome! We're headed back to Palm Desert in November but another location. Who knew?  The guest discounts for golf at the Marriott courses are significant, so that's a huge plus.  Any idea whether other Marriotts are that accessible?  Thanks for the tip. 

          ---Zach*


presley said:


> Brand new to this, but in my fooling around with the system, I see that I can get any of the Palm desert Marriotts for the rest of this year.  That was a pleasant surprise because that was something I considered buying in the past.  I haven't seen much else in my travel dates, but if I use my Shell for Shell properties and Palm Desert only, that will be good enough for me.
> 
> Shell seems to have an advantage because it trades for specific point amounts depending on size of unit.  It is similar to how WM and HGVC trade in RCI.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 11, 2013)

Picker57 said:


> *That's awesome! We're headed back to Palm Desert in November but another location. Who knew? The guest discounts for golf at the Marriott courses are significant, so that's a huge plus. Any idea whether other Marriotts are that accessible? Thanks for the tip. *
> 
> *---Zach*


 
I poked around and there seems to be decent Marriott availability.  Some dates are missing from what I can see using a Marriott unit, but that is probably due to Marriott priority.  I could have picked up a 2BR Marriott Newport Coast (Apr 27 check in) in flexchange for only 1,750 pts but it disappeared a couple minutes later.


----------



## CatLovers (Apr 11, 2013)

Picker57 said:


> *That's nice to hear, and maybe I won't begrudge the SVC points I have to bank with I.I.  We never had a lot of luck getting good exchanges when SVC was with RCI.  Is it different now?  What do you mean by 'excellent trades'?  Are you getting into better places?  Are they finding places  more quickly? Are there other "perks" associated with SVC points deposits?  We've stuck mostly with Shell properties, and still trying to learn how to get best advantage out of the system, so any tips are greatly appreciated.
> 
> ------Zach*



Better properties and more units -- so I'm working off memory here ... when searching for a Maui property, my SVC points pulled up a Westin Ka'anapali and a couple of Ka'anapali Beach Clubs, can't remember unit size.  But at the same time, my buddy wasn't seeing those.  Plus it pulled up scads of Maui Banyan Vacation Club (MBN) and Maui Beach Vacation Club (MBV).  He also saw them, but a few number of units (the difference may have been date or size, can't remember).  Plus I saw a couple of Gardens at West Maui (TGW) that he couldn't.  Overall my impression was that my points were pulling up everything in the system whereas he was only seeing selected items.

BTW, as a general rule, like you we always stick with Shell properties ... you can pretty much guarantee that the quality will be top-notch if it's Shell.  But Shell doesn't have any standard properties in Maui, which is why I went to II.  

Going to II you CAN get better value for your points as it only costs 3500 points for a 1-bedroom week and 4500 points for a 2-bedroom week in II's system.  Same size units at Shell properties cost quite a bit more in points for a week.  The key is to snag a top-notch unit in II that meets Shell's quality but only costs 3500/4500 points!


----------



## presley (Apr 11, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> I could have picked up a 2BR Marriott Newport Coast (Apr 27 check in) in flexchange for only 1,750 pts but it disappeared a couple minutes later.



Very interesting indeed.


----------



## Picker57 (Dec 7, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> I am in process of acquiring some Shell points and am not enthused about the nickel and dime fees.  I am skeptical that the fees will increase substantially, since these nuisance fees are already in place and rather substantive.  Well maybe the transfer fees might increase.



We recently received our SVC billing for next year and it doesn't appear to have changed significantly. 

          -------------------Zach


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 7, 2013)

The maintenance fees for the California Club are quite a bit higher.  I was disappointed to see an increase, but last year no increase.  So maybe it's not bad over two years. 

Hoping Wyndham doesn't ruin Shell.


----------



## Picker57 (Dec 10, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The maintenance fees for the California Club are quite a bit higher.  I was disappointed to see an increase, but last year no increase.  So maybe it's not bad over two years.
> 
> Hoping Wyndham doesn't ruin Shell.



Just checked my payment from last year, and the current billing seems to have gone DOWN by $25.  Ah well, next year's will probably make up for it.

While browsing eBay for Hawaii timeshare listings, I checked the posted maintenance fees for deeded weeks at various resorts.  While it's difficult to makes apples-to-apples comparisons, Shell's fees don't appear to be excessive. 

Now 32 more days until Big Island.  Happy holidays to all. 

------------------Zach


----------



## Nostromo (Dec 19, 2013)

*Shell Owner*

We've owned Shell for over 10 years and I'm very happy. I do think the trades have improved with Interval. I know one of the salespeople told me that at an Owner's Update, and of course I was skeptical, but I'm pleasantly surprised they were right.


----------



## JohnPaul (Dec 27, 2013)

Maple_Leaf said:


> I've considered Shell for us using this mid-week strategy at the Ontario resorts and perhaps Crotched Mountain or Fox Hunt.  Has any Shell owner stayed at these two resorts and are they up to Shell's west-coast standards?



Stayed at Crotched Mountain in May of 2011.  The units are very nice.  However, the resort's best attraction is being in the middle of nowhere.  Beautiful countryside.  Golf course there and a very small ski resort.  Small towns for antiquing etc but mostly a beautiful place to get away from it all.

The other great thing was that we stayed 3 days midweek off season in a one bedroom and it cost us a total of 300 points.


----------



## AJFLo (Dec 27, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The maintenance fees for the California Club are quite a bit higher.  I was disappointed to see an increase, but last year no increase.  So maybe it's not bad over two years.
> 
> Hoping Wyndham doesn't ruin Shell.





Picker57 said:


> Just checked my payment from last year, and the current billing seems to have gone DOWN by $25.  Ah well, next year's will probably make up for it.
> 
> While browsing eBay for Hawaii timeshare listings, I checked the posted maintenance fees for deeded weeks at various resorts.  While it's difficult to makes apples-to-apples comparisons, Shell's fees don't appear to be excessive.
> 
> ...



I received my MF's a few weeks back.  I own in Americana and there is an extra fee tacked on to the normal MF's i think $159.  Did you guys receive that increase as well?


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 30, 2013)

AJFLo said:


> I received my MF's a few weeks back. I own in Americana and there is an extra fee tacked on to the normal MF's i think $159. Did you guys receive that increase as well?



That is the Shell Club Fee. That is charged every year in addition to the point-based fees.


----------



## BoBird1314 (Jun 26, 2017)

I used to own SVC -- Hawaii points but sold them (through TUG) when SVC was acquired by Wyndham. Now that my twins have graduated from college I am exploring whether to get a resale points membership again. I would like to learn how maintenance fees have increased for SVC -- Hawaii since SVC was acquired by Wyndham. When I belonged to SVC -- Hawaii, my home club was at Mauna Loa Village on the Big Island. SVC shares that resort with Wyndham. For the level of points I had I could stay nine days at the resort. My maintenance fees were less than what a Wyndham deeded owner paid to stay for seven days and the SVC portion of the resort had a higher trading value than the Wyndham portion of the resort. Below is the information that SVC sent me as to the maintenance fees for SVC -- Hawaii. Can anyone verify if this information is correct?  Per the SVC salesperson, you simply find what point range you fall within, to find the cost per point, then multiply the number of points you have by that number. I am concern that for the point range that I am looking at (6,750 points) the maintenance fees increased over 7% from 2016 to 2017, assuming these figures are correct.Is there a club membership or Interval International membership cost added to the maintenance fees?

*2016 Maintenance Fees for HI*

Maintenance Fee Rates for 2016
Point Range                       Rate
1‐1,250                                 0.5190
1,251‐1,400                         0.4600
1,401‐1,750                         0.3700
1,751‐1,925                         0.3360
1,926‐2,300                         0.3075
2,301‐2,550                         0.2975
2,551‐2,775                         0.2900
2,776‐3,200                         0.2750
3,201‐3,600                         0.2705
3,601‐4,125                         0.2600
4,126‐4,825                         0.2505
4,826‐5,425                         0.2425
5,426‐6,650                         0.2350
6,651‐8,775                         0.2300
8,776‐9,875                         0.2250
9,876‐14,275                       0.2190
14,276‐20,250                   0.2100
20,251‐33,400                   0.2095
33,401+                                0.2040
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Maintenance Fees Rates for 2017
Point Range                       Rate
1-1400                                  0.4150
1401-2550                            0.3160
2551-3600                            0.2870
3601-4125                            0.2750
4126-4825                            0.2655
4826-5425                            0.2570
5426-6575                            0.2490
6576-8775                            0.2467
8776-9875                            0.2430
9876-14275                        0.2365
14276-33400                      0.2262
33401-500,000                  0.2203
500,001+                              0.2244


----------



## Picker57 (Jun 26, 2017)

If my math is correct, the fees for my 8300 point bracket went up 7.6 % between '16 and '17.  In my never-humble opinion, that's excessive, and I think the finger points at Wyndham.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 2, 2017)

Picker57 said:


> If my math is correct, the fees for my 8300 point bracket went up 7.6 % between '16 and '17.  In my never-humble opinion, that's excessive, and I think the finger points at Wyndham.



My 15,500 point account in the West club went up 4.1%


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 3, 2017)

Anyone considering Shell should know how really expensive it is to book a hotel room in San Francisco.  It's 5,150 points, or $1,134, give or take a few dollars, for a full week.  On the other hand, Peacock Suites has a cost of about $575 for either one bedroom type, full weeks in platinum season.  That is why I am kind of blind when it comes to Peacock Suites.  I feel it's a bargain, and it's clean, and I like it for us.  

After saying all of that, don't go to Peacock Suites after staying at Four Seasons Aviara or any other luxury resort because you will be disappointed.


----------



## blr666 (Jul 3, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Anyone considering Shell should know how really expensive it is to book a hotel room in San Francisco.  It's 5,150 points, or $1,134, give or take a few dollars, for a full week.  On the other hand, Peacock Suites has a cost of about $575 for either one bedroom type, full weeks in platinum season.  That is why I am kind of blind when it comes to Peacock Suites.  I feel it's a bargain, and it's clean, and I like it for us.
> 
> After saying all of that, don't go to Peacock Suites after staying at Four Seasons Aviara or any other luxury resort because you will be disappointed.


Yes, but a hotel room in San Francisco is around $250-$350 per night, sometimes more. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------

